# 

## Glicynka

Przymierzam się w tym roku do zrobienia elewacji na swoim budynku mieszkalnym.
Stan obecny to przyklejony i pokołkowany styropian, siatka+klej+grunt.
Chciałabym wykończyć to "elastycznym klinkierem". W Polsce są dwa tego typu produkty: Elastolith (holenderski) i Izoflex (produkt polski).
Jeden i drugi producent, mają kolory i fugi który by mi odpowiadały.
Zastanawiam się co wybrać. Czy Ktoś miał z tym do czynienia, ma zrobioną elewację zewnętrzną? Jak to się zachowuje po latach, w zmiennych warunkach atmosferycznych polskiego klimatu. Jak z trwałością i estetyką?

----------


## DEMCIA

Zobacz to

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ght=elastolith
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...hlight=izoflex

----------


## Glicynka

Up  :smile:

----------


## konefka6

Też jestem zainteresowana tematem. Mało jest informacji w sieci, oprócz tego co można znaleźć na stronach firmowych. Może chociaż Panowie PH tych firm zabraliby głos. Patrząc po liczbie odwiedzin wątku, ludzie patrzą na ten temat. A co jest w realu, nikt nie chce powiedzieć

----------


## konefka6

Głównie chodzi mi o trwałość tego systemu. A sama nie mam gdzie tego zobaczyć

----------


## maciuspala

Ja sprzedaje ELASTOLITH  i wygląda całkiem przyzwoicie.Dużo się u mnie sprzedaje tego na kominy bo świetnie imitują klinkier a wystarczy komin ocieplić styropianem i zaciągnąć klejem.Reklamacji brak od kilku lat.
Jeśli klient kupuje większą ilość (nie 2 m2 na komin) to przyjeżdża na montaż doradca techniczny, robi szkolenie z montażu i pilnuje żeby było to prawidłowo położone aby było reklamą produktu a nie antyreklamą.

----------


## anaxagore

Izoflex i Elastolith to praktycznie takie same produkty (o czym dobitnie świadczą aprobaty techniczne obu produktów). Różnią się jedynie kolorystyką, ceną (produkt polski bardziej dostosowany do realiów polskich) i dostępnością rozmiarów. Izoflex ma dodatkowo rozmiar 65 mm, najbardziej popularny w Polsce, oraz większą ilość faktur- rustykalna, gładka i łupek. Wszystkie są dostępne w każdej szerokości i kolorze co daje kilkaset możliwości. Trwałość tego typu produktów przewidziana jest na ok 30 lat, dokładnie jak tynków akrylowych, bo skład jest podobny. Jeśli elewacja jest dobrze wykonana tj. zgodnie z instrukcją, płytki będą się trzymały przez wiele lat.

Płytki Izoflex i Elastolith można zaginać na rogach, choć zdarza się, że jedne i drugie  z czasem pękają, jak budynek pracuje lub pracownik za szybko zegnie płytkę. Izoflex ma na to rozwiązanie w postaci masy uzupełniającej w kolorze dostarczonych płytek. Przydaje się również, gdy na dużych inwestycjach nie ma czasu na "zabawę" w zaginanie płytek, tylko narożniki są robione na styk. Wtedy takie łączenie można zasmarować, i nie ma śladu po łączeniu, a praca jest o wiele szybsza.
Izoflex również prowadzi darmowe szkolenia na budowach. Izoflex jest produkowany w Polsce od ponad 25 lat, mamy wiele inwestycji wieloletnich, które można na żywo zobaczyć. Jako producent mamy możliwość szybkiego dorobienia koloru lub rozmiaru na zamówienie tudzież dostarczenia 1m2 bo akurat zabrakło (bez sprowadzania zza granicy). 

Więcej informacji na www.izoflex.pl, w razie pytań proszę pisać :smile:

----------


## Balto

Poczytałem... i jak zwykle jest wesoło. Płytki można kleić w temperaturze od + 5 do +25 najlepiej w bezdeszczowe (?) dni, co pewnie tak naprawdę oznacza, w dni o małej wilgotności powietrza. Słowo najlepiej zwykle oznacza, że producent zaleca, a poza tymi granicami temperatur oznacza, że za różne dziwne nie bierze odpowiedzialności. Nie pisze nic o bezwietrznej pogodzie i braku operacji słońca. Ale może to znaczy słowo bezdeszczowe? Dla samego kleju optymalna temp. użycia to od +10 do +20, przy miminalnej +5... Co znów tak naprawdę oznacza, że biorąc pod uwagę wszystko należy się bawić niemal w laboratorium: optymalna temperatura to od +10 do +20, do tego pogoda bezdeszowa, bez mocnej operacji słońca (zastanawiam się czemu nie dodali bezwietrzna). Jeśli będzie inaczej i coś się stanie łapki umywają a ty się martw. Gratulacje dla marketingowców...

----------


## anaxagore

"Poczytałem... i jak zwykle jest wesoło. Płytki można kleić w temperaturze od + 5 do +25 najlepiej w bezdeszczowe (?) dni, co pewnie tak naprawdę oznacza, w dni o małej wilgotności powietrza."

Tak naprawdę oznacza to dni bezdeszczowe czyli tak jak jest napisane. Wilgotność powietrza nie ma znaczenia, a ma znaczenie deszcz - woda spadająca na świeży klej i wypłukująca chemię z kleju- białe zacieki. Jak klej wyschnie to deszcz nie ma wpływu na elewację.

 "Słowo najlepiej zwykle oznacza, że producent zaleca, a poza tymi granicami temperatur oznacza, że za różne dziwne nie bierze odpowiedzialności. Nie pisze nic o bezwietrznej pogodzie i braku operacji słońca. Ale może to znaczy słowo bezdeszczowe? "

Każdy producent zaleca pewne warunki w jakich należy używać dany materiał. Każdy budowlaniec z minimalną wiedzą budowlaną wie, co oznacza zbyt wysoka temperatura  czy deszcz dla kleju/tynku. Pogoda nie musi być bezwietrzna, ważniejsza jest temperatura czyli tym samym operowanie słońca. Gdy elewacja się nagrzewa to klej zamiast związać, szybciej wysycha, a co się z tym wiąże to szerzej opisałem poniżej. 

"Dla samego kleju optymalna temp. użycia to od +10 do +20, przy miminalnej +5... Co znów tak naprawdę oznacza, że biorąc pod uwagę wszystko należy się bawić niemal w laboratorium: optymalna temperatura to od +10 do +20, do tego pogoda bezdeszowa, bez mocnej operacji słońca (zastanawiam się czemu nie dodali bezwietrzna). Jeśli będzie inaczej i coś się stanie łapki umywają a ty się martw. Gratulacje dla marketingowców.."

Warunki tak jak dla każdego kleju każdego innego producenta, wystarczy spojrzeć w instrukcję czy kartę techniczną. 

Najpierw niska temperatura- klej jest na bazie wody. Zastosowanie go w temperaturze niższej niż 5 stopni daje nam ryzyko, że w nocy temperatura spadnie poniżej zera co będzie oznaczało, że woda zamarznie i klej się najnormalniej w świecie rozsypie. Od razu po kleju widać, czy dopadł go mróz, bo robi się biały i zamiast twardy, kruszy się. 

Wysoka temperatura- gdy nałożymy klej na nagrzaną ścianę to prędzej wyschnie niż zdąży związać. Ponadto powierzchnia kleju szybko wysycha, co zmusza pracowników do bardzo szybkiej pracy, często przez to niedokładnej. Przyłożenie płytek do przeschniętego kleju spowoduje brak wiązania (na kleju robi się skorupa). Płytki początkowo zwiążą (najczęściej punktowo) ale po kilku miesiącach zaczną odpadać. To również bardzo dobrze widać po płytce- Jak odpada to nie ma na niej prawie śladu kleju. Jest to ewidentny błąd wykonawcy. Każdy budowlaniec wie, że w wysokich czy zbyt niskich temperaturach się nie pracuje. Czy klinkier czy tynki, to nie ma znaczenia. Trzeba chronić przed deszczem i przed mocnym słońcem. Na deszcz pomagają siatki i folia. Na mocne słońce- praca bardzo rano i po południu w okresach małego nasłonecznienia. Na niską temperaturę- folia a pod nią nagrzewnice utrzymujące odpowiednią temperaturę przez kilka dni. 
Proszę spojrzeć na zalecenia każdego innego producenta (np knauf tynki 8-20 stopni). Nikt  przy żadnym materiale nie pisze, że można kłaść kiedy się tylko chce. Temperatury i warunki są zalecane, nie wymagane. To oznacza, że jest zawsze jeszcze margines błędu oraz rozsądek i wiedza wykonawcy. Jak ktoś położy płytki w 30 stopniach, ale zrobi to sprawnie i szybko, dodatkowo zrosi sobie klej na ścianie od razu wodą ze spryskiwacza, to z płytkami nigdy się nic nie stanie. Więc nie będzie podstawy do reklamacji.

----------


## Balto

Słowa: "zaleca się", "optymalna temperatura użycia", "producent preferuje" i tak dalej w znakomitej większości problemów oznacza zwykle wyłączenie odpowiedzialności producenta za błędy, problemy i co tam jeszcze się może zdarzyć. Są to kleje na bazie polimerów czy żywic (w postaci gotowej do użycia) - a te jednoskładnikowe najlepiej sprawdzają się w temperaturach średnich, nie lubiąc wysokich. Naigrywałem się i będę z takich opisów. Gdzieś producent był lepszy - realny wspólny zakres działania kleju i okładziny to było 7C od 18 do 25 chyba. Bezdeszczowy? A wilgoć w powietrzu kiedy niemalże można ją dotknąć - ona już nie? Dalej: wysoka temperatura nie oznacza gorącej ściany. Wysoka temperatura to wysoka temperatura gorąca, dokładniej nagrzana ściana to nagrzana os słońca ściana i tak dalej.
W kwestii ironii - jednako traktuję wszystkich producentów - i tak naprawdę należałoby się śmiać ze wszystkich. Knaufa i innych. Moja opinia - wina chemii a dokładniej wersji: zrób to sam, czyli kupujesz towar, tu masz okładziny, tam wiaderka z klejem to instrukcja obsługi i miłej zabawy. Są żywice, polimetry i in które można stosować do innych warunków, ale zwykle one są dwuskładnikowe i dużo droższe. 
5C - to normalne zalecenie, choć i tak zalecana - znaczy czas schnięcia przy 5C jest bardzo bardzo długi, choć jeszcze działa?

----------


## KOSBUD

Witam, my również mamy w swojej ofercie tego rodzaju materiał - elastyczne płytki KLINKIERO moderowano
Pozdrawiam i zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu.

----------


## DEMCIA

> Witam, my również mamy w swojej ofercie tego rodzaju materiał - elastyczne płytki KLINKIERO moderowano
> Pozdrawiam i zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu.


Kosbud....napisz coś więcej na temat KLINKIERO

----------


## anaxagore

> Kosbud....napisz coś więcej na temat KLINKIERO


Najlepiej proszę spytać o aprobatę techniczną. Takowej chyba Klinkiero nie posiadają, w zasadzie to chyba nie mają żadnych badań.

----------


## klaxon

Gdyby ktoś chciał bliżej poznać systemy klinkierowe Elastolith:

Grupa Sztuka Architektury oraz Elastolith serdecznie zapraszają na webinarium, które odbędzie się w środę 20 września o godzinie 11:00. Tematem szkolenia będzie: „Haaksbergen Oryginal by Elastolith - najlżejszy na świecie system klinkierowy jako rozwiązanie wszystkich problemów projektowych”.
Spotkanie kierowane jest głównie do architektów, studentów oraz osób zainteresowanych tematyką systemów klinkierowych. Każdy, obecny uczestnik otrzyma certyfikat Grupy Sztuka Architektury. Podczas sesji prowadzący Sebastian Janiak omówi dostępne systemy, a następnie odpowie na zadane pytania przez uczestników.
Udział jest całkowicie bezpłatny, wystarczy się zarejestrować w formularzu poniżej:
http://sztuka-architektury.pl/articl...olith-20092017
Uwaga! Webinarium dostępne jest również na urządzenia mobilne!

----------


## KOSBUD

> Kosbud....napisz coś więcej na temat KLINKIERO


Więcej na temat elastycznych płytek KLINKIERO na naszej stronie internetowej, podaję link: http://kosbud.com.pl/elastyczne-plyt...jne-klinkiero/

----------


## KOSBUD

> Najlepiej proszę spytać o aprobatę techniczną. Takowej chyba Klinkiero nie posiadają, w zasadzie to chyba nie mają żadnych badań.


Wręcz przeciwnie. Klinkiero jako jedna z nielicznych elastycznych okładzin elewacyjnych na rynku, posiada  Aprobatę Techniczną ETICS. Jest to bardzo ważne, ponieważ posiadanie Posiadanie Aprobaty Technicznej ETICS oznacza, że cały system od muru po zewnętrzną okładzinę został skrupulatnie przebadany przez certyfikowaną instytucję. Daje to gwarancję ognioodporności systemu,  paroprzepuszczalności  i trwałości. Warto na to zwrócić uwagę, ponieważ płytki KLINKIERO nie występują jako jeden oddzielny produkt, lecz jako zestaw produktów tworzących jeden pełny system ociepleń (składający się z klejów, siatki, gruntów, tynków i okładzin).  Na rynku jest sporo podróbek nieposiadających certyfikatu  ETICS, ponieważ ich producenci obawiają się, że ich okładzina może nie przejść skrupulatnych badań całego systemu.

----------


## W.Waldek

> Wręcz przeciwnie. Klinkiero jako jedna z nielicznych elastycznych okładzin elewacyjnych na rynku, posiada  Aprobatę Techniczną ETICS. Jest to bardzo ważne, ponieważ posiadanie Posiadanie Aprobaty Technicznej ETICS oznacza, że cały system od muru po zewnętrzną okładzinę został skrupulatnie przebadany przez certyfikowaną instytucję. Daje to gwarancję ognioodporności systemu,  paroprzepuszczalności  i trwałości. Warto na to zwrócić uwagę, ponieważ płytki KLINKIERO nie występują jako jeden oddzielny produkt, lecz jako zestaw produktów tworzących jeden pełny system ociepleń (składający się z klejów, siatki, gruntów, tynków i okładzin).  Na rynku jest sporo podróbek nieposiadających certyfikatu  ETICS, ponieważ ich producenci obawiają się, że ich okładzina może nie przejść skrupulatnych badań całego systemu.


Widać ,że znów producenci się tu ścierają. To nie forum na dialog producentów. A jak tak się chwalicie to proszę mi odpowiedzieć co będzie w przypadku kiedy zamontuje płytki Kosbudu czy Izoflexu (same z klejem) , ale na innych podłożach czy z innym składnikami niż to jest opisane w aprobatach. Co wtedy? Bo chyba w tym przypadku wnikliwy inspektor może tego produktu nie zaakceptować , ze względu na brak systemu i niezgodność z dokumentacją !

----------


## KOSBUD

Ma Pan rację, w takim przypadku jest niezgodność z dokumentacją i w razie reklamacji producent niestety nie będzie mógł jej uznać. Jednak, już wiele razy klienci montowali płytki Klinkiero niezgodnie z systemem i absolutnie nic się z nimi nie stało. Nie mamy żadnych reklamacji.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## DEMCIA

KOSBUD masz sprawdzoną ekipę do położenia Klinkiero ? Jak się kształtują ceny za m2 ?

----------


## anaxagore

> Widać ,że znów producenci się tu ścierają. To nie forum na dialog producentów. A jak tak się chwalicie to proszę mi odpowiedzieć co będzie w przypadku kiedy zamontuje płytki Kosbudu czy Izoflexu (same z klejem) , ale na innych podłożach czy z innym składnikami niż to jest opisane w aprobatach. Co wtedy? Bo chyba w tym przypadku wnikliwy inspektor może tego produktu nie zaakceptować , ze względu na brak systemu i niezgodność z dokumentacją !



Panie Waldku, tak jak Pan pisze, wnikliwy inspektor może tego nie zaakceptować. Co więcej, gwarancja, również w tym przypadku nie obowiązuje. Po to są badania, żeby mieć pewność, że dany produkt na 100% się trzyma i dodatkowo ubezpieczalnia tego wymaga.
Na  dużych inwestycjach nie ma tego problemu, bo produkt po prostu musi mieć wszystkie papiery. Na mniejszych, indywidualnych już niekoniecznie.
Chyba żaden z producentów nie ma badań na OSB czy ba blachę. Z prostego powodu. Badania są diabelnie drogie a odbiorców za mało. My np wiemy że klej Izoflex trzyma się do OSB czy do blachy (np firma Ślizex od wielu lat robi wiaty śmietnikowe korzystając z naszych płytek i klejąc je bezpośrednio na blachę). Ale Klient porobił testy i na własną odpowiedzialność tak wykorzystuje materiał. 

Co do systemu ETICS to chyba wchodzi w to jeszcze warstwa ociepleniowa (styropian, wełna), a nie tylko siatki, kleje itp. Co oznacza, że jesteśmy skazani na cały konkretny system danej firmy i w przypadku niezastosowania któregoś z przebadanych elementów gwarancja znika. Mam rację?

Jak dla mnie ETICS ma sens przede wszystkim dla producenta, który kompleksowo produkuje cały system we własnym zakresie i całość sprzedaje na inwestycje. Jeśli celem jest sprzedaż jednego z elementów systemu (który nie może być zastosowany osobno, bo jest przebadany tylko w systemie) to badania systemowe nie mają sensu.

Z tym się też nie mogę zgodzić: " Jest to bardzo ważne, ponieważ posiadanie Posiadanie Aprobaty Technicznej ETICS oznacza, że cały system od muru po zewnętrzną okładzinę został skrupulatnie przebadany przez certyfikowaną instytucję. Daje to gwarancję ognioodporności systemu, paroprzepuszczalności i trwałości." - jakiekolwiek badania ITB na każdy osobny produkt wymagają tego samego. Tęz jest badana palność, parorzepuszczalność itp.  Z tym że ETICS pozwala zastosować płytki jedynie na ociepleniu, zwykła aprobata na pojedyncze produkty pozwala je zastosować na każdej innej przebadanej powierzchni np na plytach G-K, we wnętrzach itp. No i Klinkiero wg producenta należy impregnować, a impregnacja w zasadzie likwiduje paroprzepuszczalność, prawda?

Oczywiście jeśli się mylę, to proszę o sprostowanie :smile:

----------


## KOSBUD

> Panie Waldku, tak jak Pan pisze, wnikliwy inspektor może tego nie zaakceptować. Co więcej, gwarancja, również w tym przypadku nie obowiązuje. Po to są badania, żeby mieć pewność, że dany produkt na 100% się trzyma i dodatkowo ubezpieczalnia tego wymaga.
> Na  dużych inwestycjach nie ma tego problemu, bo produkt po prostu musi mieć wszystkie papiery. Na mniejszych, indywidualnych już niekoniecznie.
> Chyba żaden z producentów nie ma badań na OSB czy ba blachę. Z prostego powodu. Badania są diabelnie drogie a odbiorców za mało. My np wiemy że klej Izoflex trzyma się do OSB czy do blachy (np firma Ślizex od wielu lat robi wiaty śmietnikowe korzystając z naszych płytek i klejąc je bezpośrednio na blachę). Ale Klient porobił testy i na własną odpowiedzialność tak wykorzystuje materiał. 
> 
> Co do systemu ETICS to chyba wchodzi w to jeszcze warstwa ociepleniowa (styropian, wełna), a nie tylko siatki, kleje itp. Co oznacza, że jesteśmy skazani na cały konkretny system danej firmy i w przypadku niezastosowania któregoś z przebadanych elementów gwarancja znika. Mam rację?
> 
> Jak dla mnie ETICS ma sens przede wszystkim dla producenta, który kompleksowo produkuje cały system we własnym zakresie i całość sprzedaje na inwestycje. Jeśli celem jest sprzedaż jednego z elementów systemu (który nie może być zastosowany osobno, bo jest przebadany tylko w systemie) to badania systemowe nie mają sensu.
> 
> Z tym się też nie mogę zgodzić: " Jest to bardzo ważne, ponieważ posiadanie Posiadanie Aprobaty Technicznej ETICS oznacza, że cały system od muru po zewnętrzną okładzinę został skrupulatnie przebadany przez certyfikowaną instytucję. Daje to gwarancję ognioodporności systemu, paroprzepuszczalności i trwałości." - jakiekolwiek badania ITB na każdy osobny produkt wymagają tego samego. Tęz jest badana palność, parorzepuszczalność itp.  Z tym że ETICS pozwala zastosować płytki jedynie na ociepleniu, zwykła aprobata na pojedyncze produkty pozwala je zastosować na każdej innej przebadanej powierzchni np na plytach G-K, we wnętrzach itp. No i Klinkiero wg producenta należy impregnować, a impregnacja w zasadzie likwiduje paroprzepuszczalność, prawda?
> ...


To prawda, że impregnacja zmniejsza dyfuzyjność całego układu, lecz jej w 100% nie zamyka. System został przebadany przez ICiMB w Krakowie spełniając normy.  Stosujemy specjalistyczne impregnaty wodne, które dodatkowo zabezpieczają elewację przed wilgocią, ale nie zamykają paroprzepuszczalności.

----------


## KOSBUD

> KOSBUD masz sprawdzoną ekipę do położenia Klinkiero ? Jak się kształtują ceny za m2 ?


A w jakiej miejscowości będzie wykonywana praca ?

----------


## DEMCIA

> A w jakiej miejscowości będzie wykonywana praca ?


Poszło na PW

----------


## Beata&Slawek

Podobny problem u mnie, do położenia cała elewacja w płytkach elastolith w woj. lubuskim, mam problem ze znalezieniem ekipy.

----------


## jaruś

Witam Szanownych Forumowiczów
Czy Ktoś z Was ma zrobioną elewację z płytek Elastolith lub Izoflex ?
Można byłoby zobaczyć zdjęcia z realizacji
Jaka jest orientacyjna cena za położenie (robocizna) m2 takich płytek?

----------


## Ta-z-krainy-OZ

Cena położenia u jednego z wykonawców w trójmieście to 80zł za m2. Cena dotyczy tylko kładzenia płytek na przygotowanym wcześniej ociepleniu. Terminy na późną wiosnę 2019  :smile:

----------


## Valdalf

Tak przy okazji pozwolę sobie zapytać. Jaką cegłę klinkierową polecacie na kominy? Pełną czy dziurawkę? I z jakiej firmy? W okolicy działa tylko firma Mikulska, pierwszy raz o nich słyszę, stąd też pytanie czy ktoś miał z nimi do czynienia? Trochę przerósł mnie ten temat, myślałem że bez problemu znajdę interesujące mnie informacje, jednak większość for bądź stron zrobiło mi tylko większy bałagan w głowie  :sad:

----------


## Radoslaw92

Tylko nie elastolith, tylko nie izoflex. To nie stało nawet przy klinkierze, tanie, kruche i nietrwałe podróbki. Nie polecam, omijać szerokim łukiem. Trochę droższy, ale za to bezproblemowy jest prawdziwy klinkier (np. King Klinkier).

----------


## anaxagore

> Tylko nie elastolith, tylko nie izoflex. To nie stało nawet przy klinkierze, tanie, kruche i nietrwałe podróbki. Nie polecam, omijać szerokim łukiem. Trochę droższy, ale za to bezproblemowy jest prawdziwy klinkier (np. King Klinkier).


Dziękujemy serdecznie za wypowiedź przedstawiciela handlowego konkurencji  :smile:  kilka podobnych wpisów w tym samym czasie na różnych forach i YouTube  :smile: 
Oczywiście bez żadnych konkretów.

----------


## karster

Na allegro ktos sprzedaje system izoflex po 140/mkw. To normalna cena czy dobra/zła?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## anaxagore

[QUOTE=karster;7733700]Na allegro ktos sprzedaje system izoflex po 140/mkw. To normalna cena czy dobra/zła?

sugeruję sprawdzić innych dystrybutorów, lista jest na www.izoflex.pl

pozdrawiam

----------


## karster

[QUOTE=anaxagore;7734891]


> Na allegro ktos sprzedaje system izoflex po 140/mkw. To normalna cena czy dobra/zła?
> 
> sugeruję sprawdzić innych dystrybutorów, lista jest na www.izoflex.pl
> 
> pozdrawiam


Tiaaaa, napisałem do jednego z nich (najbliższy mojej okolicy czyli z Torunia) i albo ma 2 mkw w duuupie albo ma długi urlop. Co z tego, ze obwód domu u mnie wynosi ok 56mb i przy 30cm wysokości cokołu daje to już ok 17mkw zapotrzebowania na tego typu wykończenie ....


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## anaxagore

[QUOTE=karster;7734909]


> Tiaaaa, napisałem do jednego z nich (najbliższy mojej okolicy czyli z Torunia) i albo ma 2 mkw w duuupie albo ma długi urlop. Co z tego, ze obwód domu u mnie wynosi ok 56mb i przy 30cm wysokości cokołu daje to już ok 17mkw zapotrzebowania na tego typu wykończenie ....
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


Jutro dostanie Pan odpowiedz na maila. Dotarł do nas ale w piątek wieczorem

----------


## Wojciech010

W obu przykładach mamy do czynienia z imitacją klinkieru, który nie sprawdza się tak dobrze jak prawdziwy klinkier ze względu na swoją wytrzymałość i małą odporność na mechaniczne uszkodzenia. Nie polecam.

----------


## romek92

Zgadzam się w pełni z negatywnymi opiniami odnośnie tego, że Izoflex czy Elastolith jest nietrwały i niestety nie ma podejścia do prawdziwego klinkieru. Jest tańszy, ale nie znaczy, że bardziej wytrzymały, niestety.

----------


## kosowski92

Coś niesamowitego jak taki klinkier może być sprzedawany. Tfu to nie klinkier to imitacja, przecież to odpada po pół roku ze ścian!!

----------


## Tamib

Szczerze… To nie polecam żadnego. To nie jest najlepszy materiał w porównaniu do tradycyjnego klinkieru, zobaczcie: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDdTawm-b_Q

----------


## coulignon

Przepraszam ale test zupełnie z dooopy. Jaki sens jest testować elewację na kwas octowy, benzynę i alkohol? Jakie warunki ma to imitować? Dlaczego nie wsadzisz tego w 33% kwas solny wtedy wszytko wypadnie bardzo źle. Tylko co to będzie dowodzić ? Bo moim zdaniem nic.

----------


## gkeb

Tak trochę odkopuję temat, ale szukam informacji. Z tego co wyczytałem (chyba już są nowsze informacje niż w tym wątku) to elastolith ma dwie wersje produktu: na zewnątrz i do srodka. Co do trwałości materiału na ścianie, to dotarłem do informacji, że EC1 Wschód w Łodzi jest wykończony tymi płytkami. A to chyba już mineło 10 lat od otwarcia. Ktoś z Łodzi jest tu i może to sprostować? Jak to na żywo wygląda? Ja co prawda myślę o wnętrzu ale jakość produktu pewnie podobna, różni sie tylko delikatnie grubością samej płytki.

----------

